# Need Help with my 1998 Nissan - timing chain problem



## bluedragon72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Need your help guys!!, I believe the there are a couple of experts on the nissan engines here. To make a long story short, I have a 1998 Altima , while driving yesterday I accelerated yesterday and reached a speed of 100 kmph
I heard a rattling noise something that sounded like a noisy lifter or a chain slapping, so I pull into a parking lot and open the hood with the engine running.The noise sounded like it was from the timing chain area , I thought there was no oil so I checked the dipstick , there was sufficient oil.I shut off the engine for 5 minutes and then tried to crank it and it was like it had jumped timing , though it was cranking it wouldnt start over and it sounded funny while cranking the camshafts were moving, so I took the valve cover apart, now I see that the top chain moves the camshafts but bottom chain has a slack, my conclusion is that the oil pump might have broken cause now the car does not seem to have any combustion, I also noticed some oil on all the pistons when I took out the spark plugs? Any one ever experience any problem like this? Do you think installing a new oil pump and a chain might help or am I better off replacing the entire motor? Do these engines have enough valve clearance not to have a piston slap and not to bend the valves.I really appreciate your response guys.I am in a financial crisis and am trying to get the car back on the road on a low cost. Thanks and take care!


----------



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.********.com/articles.php?id=105618

I don't like just pasting a link but I don't know the answer to your question and this is a good source of information for you.

Note the check the oil pressure first caution. These cars call for 5w30. (30 being the key number) If you run thinner oil like 5w20 your pressure will be lower. Probably not enough to cause this issue but something to keep in mind.

Edit

It appears web sites get blocked here. Well it didn't say in the users agreement to not post any so just paste this in the place of the ********. And to site administrators, just let me know if it is taboo or if you do it to prevent other web sites from posting theirs like porno sites or something.

post this ******** in place of the *******


----------



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, it appears that the site I was trying to post is competition to this site. They have an auto correct function that turns EDIT into *******.

Not to step on toes, but sharing info is what this site is about isn't it? I'm not going to copy and paste someones info and claim it as my own so I put the name of the site anyway. I'm sure I'll be booted or scolded eventually.

Edit

In stead of listing the site I'll say do a google search for "nissan tsb timing chain rattle" but without the quotation marks. and the first one that pops up explains one way to go about it.


----------

